# Pantone Farben in Illustrator



## LostPixel (1. April 2004)

Mmm bräuchte die Antwort so schnell wie möglich und zwar wo wähle ich 
Pantone Farben aus in Illustrator 9?

Danke


----------



## Hercules (2. April 2004)

auf das farbwählerfeld gehen, dann eigene Farbe anklicken und dann siehst dus ja wo pantone ausgewählt werden kann.


----------



## thoru (9. April 2004)

Hallo LostPixel,

vielleicht möchtest du ja auch schon vorgegebene Farben nutzen....
dann schaue mal unter dem Meün "Fenster - Bestände", dort findest
du PANTONE Farbbibliotheken die Standardmäßig mitgeliefert werden
beim Adobe Illustrator.

Gruß
Thorsten


----------

